# 3rd Function Project



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

So, I looked at all the kits out there, and the landed cost of getting them here seemed a little ridiculous to me. So, I decided to embark on building my own from scratch.
Today I received my first part - 12v Directional Control Valve:


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Marc, 

A 12V directional control valve. What are you building?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

The objective is a 3rd function that runs as a set of remotes that I can switch between the back of the tractor to the front. This way I can use it as a 3rd function on my FEL or backhoe.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I’ve been looking for handles with momentary buttons or rocker switches, but anything I’ve found is well over $200USD. By the time that gets to me we’re talking $500CAD. That’s nuts for something that should be in the $30 range. So, I think I’m going to make my own. Maybe from a nice burl walnut or something.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I thought long and hard about using an OEM style diverter valve for a 3rd function. just push a button and the tilt becomes the 3rd function. I could pick some up fairly cheap since my company is sitting on several and the price was set about a decade ago. I've been thinking just a larger stack on my machine


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

A diverter is definitely the simplest solution, but I already know with the way I manipulate my implements, that I’d be wishing I had both the curl and close simultaneously. Then I thought, well I’m going to wish I had this function on both front and back. So, I thought I would just go full bore right off the bat.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I was originally just think of adding the second return to neutral remote but I thought that would be a PIA, so I’ll pit a second detent in and use the directional valve to control it. Also looking at a wireless remote control, so I don’t have to run separate wire for switching between front and back usage.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

how about a second valve with a second joystick. cable operated would be fairly easy. The machinery I mess with has a thumb wheel for a 3rd axis. It really isn't that natural to be running that along with the other 2 functions. a twin joystick backhoe is like second nature real quick though.

maybe just swap out your loader valve for one with more sections?








Hydraulic Backhoe Directional Control Valve w/ 2 Joysticks, 6 Spool, 11 GPM | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Hydraulic Backhoe Directional Control Valve w/ 2 Joysticks, 6 Spool, 11 GPM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












cable remote control valve kit: 2 spool valve 80lpm/ 21gpm + cables + joystick | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for cable remote control valve kit: 2 spool valve 80lpm/ 21gpm + cables + joystick at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I looked into those options and they didn’t appeal to me. When I’m doing loader work both hands are occupied, so I not looking to have another control handle. Same thing with the backhoe, I’m usually already manipulating both sticks simultaneously. A wired or wireless remote could be attached to the stick so I can operate the 3rd function with my thumb or fingers.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

There are certainly plenty of joysticks out there with buttons on the handles. Often they are just regular buttons. I have also seen plenty of low production numbers stuff being 3d printed if that is an option for you.

might be able to snag something at a heavy equipment scrap yard?
The joysticks I deal with have little plates that can be changed out for different button and roller configurations without altering the handle








NEW McNeilus 3686494 Joystick Handle 3-Button Q810795 | 1475582 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW McNeilus 3686494 Joystick Handle 3-Button Q810795 | 1475582 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












For a pair of Doosan Daewoo DH60/80/150/220/225/258/300-7 joystick handle glue | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for For a pair of Doosan Daewoo DH60/80/150/220/225/258/300-7 joystick handle glue at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





maybe even a shifter with a NOx button?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Those are some good ideas. Not much for equipment scrapyards around here.

3D printing is something I was thinking about too, but given the effort to design a CAD model, I’d be more inclined just to turn something out on my metal lathe by eye. Lots of momentary micro switches out there - this is what a NOx button is - that I can just insert into a handle. I think the NOx handle might give me a few more consumer options though. I’ll look into that, thanks.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Something like this would work:


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

and add at least 15hp to the tractor.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Groo said:


> and add at least 15hp to the tractor.


Haha. But only if I paint the tractor black also.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Have you checked a construction equipment junk yard? Bobcat and many loaders use a similar control handle w/rocker or momentary switches. B.


----------

